# make POSIX default rules



## DeciusMagnus (Mar 9, 2010)

POSIX defines some default rules that FreeBSD doesn't by default, such as the .c.a rule. It appears as though specifying the .POSIX special target should define this rule but it does not. When make reads /usr/share/mk/sys.mk (which contains the .c.a rule) it ignores the .POSIX special target that I have in my makefile. Is this the intended behavior? Why doesn't make honor the .POSIX special target from the start?


----------

